# Hennepin County, MN



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Any updates from the Open or Derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the second series

1,2,3,6,7,11,13,14,17,19,24,27,28,29,35,39,43,45,46,48,50,52,53,54,56,57,58,59,60,64

30 total


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

As always, thanks Brenda


----------



## Thomas Running (Sep 19, 2011)

Info on the derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,7,14,19,24,29,35,39,45,46,48,54,57,58,59,60

18 dogs


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Q call backs to the 2 series
1, 3, 4, 5,6,8,9,10,13,14,15,16,17,18:22,23,24,25


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,3,14,19,24,29,35,54,58,59,60

11 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,6,7,9,17,18,19,20,28,30,37,44,45,46,48,50,57,58,59,64,66

22 total


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Open placements
1 Grace-Judy Aycock
2 wille-rorem
3 razor- Brad Bellmore
4 thor-Farmer
Rj- fire- farmer

Jams 24,58,59


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Qual placements
1 star- mike mollet
2 berry-joel enochs
3 ace- duane smith
4 max- paul hess
No jams


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amater Callbacks to the waterblind

1,6,7,17,18,19,20,28,30,37,46,48,50,57,58,59,64,66

18 Total

8am tomorrow same place


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gracie is a remarkable dog with a remarkable support staff, congratulations to Judy, Sylvia, Laurie, and Mr. Farmer. We hope that Gracie's son is half as good as she is!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Simply put, there's no hotter dog this summer than Gracie. Sheesh. 

Good job young Thor, way to go Fire, & congrats to all the others who placed & finished.

Way to go Ace. Getting real close Mr. Duane.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats to Team Gracie!!!

Aaron*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Simply put, there's no hotter dog this summer than Gracie.


There may be better but National Amateur finalist, 3 wins, and 3 seconds is very impressive!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Duane on that Q 3rd and Joel Enochs on 2nd, and all other placements in the Q. Also big congrats to Judy and Gracie . WOW what a dog !!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrats Duane!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to last series

1,6,17,19,30,37,46,50,57,59,64,66

12 total


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Way to go GRACIE and JUDY, I am vaery proud of both of you. HOT< HOT< HOT. 

Carole


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results
1st-#6 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#46 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#59 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#57 Jazz O/H Jim Hurst

RJ-#19 Stevie O/H Ken Neil

Jams- 37,17,66

WOW what a weekend!!! Go Windy and her puppies! Congrats to all !!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

WOW is right Congrats Ken & Brenda... along w Steve Yozamp!! Congrats Jim & Jazz!

Congrats Judy, Danny, Sylvia... Gracie is one special animal, no doubt!!

Congrats to all.


Barb


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Ken and Brenda. What a weekend, first second and third place. 
A weekend to remember!! Very good judging, bird placement and time management were excellent.
James Hurst.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Ken and Brenda!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kenny and Brenda!

Windy shows her pups the way to do it! Way to go!

rita


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Ken Neil and Brenda, and Jim Hurst for Amateur plkacements. Also cngratulations to Judy with Gracie, Brad Bellmore, Rorems and Farmer for Open placements.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Ken and Brenda, it was so nice of you to let one dog other than your own slide into fourth! WoW!!!!!

Congrats to Gracie and Judy. What a dog and congrats to Judy on getting another Blue!


----------

